# Diet Plan



## J89 (Dec 16, 2011)

For the past month or so i've not been taking my diet as seriously as I have been in the past (still been eating fairly clean but probably not eating enough etc.), decided I need to get a set diet so i've got something to follow.

I'm training 4 days a week, 3 days lifting and 1 day low intensity cardio, I only weigh approx 67kg so there's not a lot of me as it is, but i've still gone some "flabby areas" and little muscle mass.

So I don't jump straight back into a high calorie diet and risk adding more fat i'm going to start off on a diet of just over 2000 calories and was hoping someone could look it over and give any thoughts on where it could be improved.

My goal is to add some muscle mass whilst maintaining (or losing some of hopefully!) my current body fat levels.

5.15am Multivitamin + Vitamin C tablet

5.30am-6.45am Train

6.45am - Whey protein shake

7.30am - 85g Ready Brek with semi skimmed milk + raisins

10.30am - 30g Almonds

1.30pm - 1 tin of tuna + 3 slices of Ryvita Multigrain + apple

5.30pm - Whey protein shake + banana

7.00pm - 240g Salmon fillets + jacket potato + broccoli & peas

9.30pm - 250g Quark with a low calorie flavoring (may be a Highlights hot chocolate sachet, teaspoon of jam etc.)

I make this around 2250 calories, 200g protein, 210g carbs, 60g fats.

I'm happy training fasted in the mornings as it's a struggle getting out of bed to train as it is at 5am! My only "concern" is that my 1.30pm meal looks quite small, but as i'm at work i'm fairly limited to what I can add that's quick and easy. I was thinking of replacing the Ryvita's with rice that I could prepare the night before?

I understand this perhaps shouldn't be in the "Gaining Weight" forum with such little calories, but i'm certainly not looking to drop anymore weight as such.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

looks good to me for a starter diet, you will see how you respond to some things maybe good or bad so will be able to adjust but ye....good stuff


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

I would persoanly avoid the fast sugars in your final meal.

My pre bed is 2 scoops of choco gold standard cassien and a tea spoon of peanut butter.

I would also move the banana from 5:30 to pre workout as you can eat it on the way.

Thats just my 2cents


----------



## J89 (Dec 16, 2011)

Cheers ducky and str4nger.

@str4nger In terms of the fast sugars, do you mean just in the additional mixture, or in the Quark too? I don't think there is a lot of sugar in it but I could be wrong! Just wanted an alternative to having a 3rd shake, would prefer some proper food.

Will move the banana to pre workout!

Cheers again.


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

The quark is fine, I am refering to the additional toppings that you mentioned.

If you want more food throughout the day, the 10:30 nuts I would add a meal with no carbs, something like a turkey/chicken/beef (any extra lean meat0 stirfry.

Then move your next meal to 2:30 so there is not such a big gap, I keep my meals a maximum of 3 hrs apart

Then see how that goes and adjust as you go along. You may find that you move your meals around as you adjust in you day to day activities.


----------



## J89 (Dec 16, 2011)

Great stuff, thanks for the advice mate. It can be difficult to get meals in due to work but I will certainly keep that in mind. I was thinking that between 1.30pm and 7.00pm there is very little, you've just confirmed it!

Thanks.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Looking at that diet i couldn't imagine training on an empty stomach. Have you ever tried having some breakfast before hand to see if you have more energy which would give you a better workout. I know a lot of people that train first thing without food but couldn't do it myself


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

Personally if I was you and trying to gain muscle, while staying as lean as possible I would have a much higher protein to carb ratio while keeping calories about 300 over maintenance.


----------



## Akira (Nov 1, 2011)

67kg???? you need more food, especially when you first wake up to get your body out of catabolism.


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hello J89

Hope you wellI

was in two minds weather to reply or not. But I thought I reply and then leave it to you to decide what you think.

Currently you don't have one goal which can work but to loose fat and gain muscle requires point to point guides in almost everything from training to eating what and when. Then on top of that it will require changing it pretty much every week according to gains and weight. A lot of the articles you read in the magazines around how people do this have PT to help guide them and create the plans and review progress weekly and even daily (basically most of the celebrities use this or anyone who can afford it)

In my personal opinion you should focus on one goal at a time weather that be too loose fat or to gain muscle.

If you think you have too much fat which is hard to imagine weighing 67KG then concentrate on loosing fat for the next 3 months or so and then once you're ready look to gain some solid mass. You will again gain some fat but it will be relative compared to the amount of muscle you will gain (providing you train and eat correctly).

However in my true opinion if I was in your position at 67KG I would look to size up first to around 5Kg more then what I want and then look to cut up and loose that body Fat. While gaining you may even lose some fat but your diet and mindset needs to bang on.

I was working with someone last week at around 68kg and there looking to size up. We created an initial plan at around 2900 calorie. Everyone is different but just a rough indication.


----------



## J89 (Dec 16, 2011)

Cheers for all the replies lads!

1010 - It varies with regards to eating before working out, if say I train on a weekend at 11am after waking up at 9am and having some breakfast etc. I do feel more "awake", however training in the evening after eating 2/3 meals and a day at work usually leaves me with little motivation and energy to get to the gym. Perhaps eating an hour before I train now would help, but that would also mean a 4.15am alarm, I think the extra 45mins in bed will be better at the moment. At first it was a bit of a struggle but i've adjusted to it quite well I feel.

Jimbo - Do you think that 210g of carbs is too high then, or just that protein should be increased higher?

Akira - At the moment i'm just going to "trial" this to see how it goes, I originally lost a lot of weight (fat) so always worried about putting that back on when I increase calories. Perhaps further down the line when I stop seeing any gains i'll notch the calories up a bit.

Khani - Hope your well too, many thanks for the reply it's much appreciated. I'm probably looking to build size more than fat loss as such, but as mentioned above I previously lost a lot of fat so I want to try and ensure that stays off. A lot of fat that i've got left is "stubborn" fat on my lower back / hips etc. so hopefully this will come off with some heavy lifting. On the 2900 calorie diet, could you give a rough breakdown of the macros?

Thanks again all.


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

J89 No problem

Macros are different on individual and how we react to certain foods, even timing plays such an important part in what we eat.

You're looking to gain solid muscles and min Fat which is fine.

More specific there is no fix for all however for the general that tends to work with the majority I have found (though personal experience and research) the following to be best for gaining muscle with least amount of fat:

30% Protein

40% Carbs

30% Fat

Again for this timing is very important and key on this when splitting what you have and when e.g. after training you will need much higher amounts of carbs in order to start the rebuilding process with least amounts of Fat. However during the day as time goes on your body will have restored glycogen and so our needs will change from a higher carbs meal to higher amounts of fat and less carbs. Protein on the other hand can stay constant though out the day as it's needed to recover.

If you like start on this and then review this again in a month's time according to you progress.


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

J89 said:


> Jimbo - Do you think that 210g of carbs is too high then, or just that protein should be increased higher?.


Well I said personally, as I know carbs tend to make my abs bloat and increase water retention so although my bodyfat may be low enough to make abs visible high carbs let me down. If that makes sense? Now I dont know if you react in a similar way to carbs.

But if you do, bulking with limited carbs you will be able to build muscle without worrying about the bloat/water retention.

Again personally I would keep the porridge in the morning, but try to keep every meal from then on only having veg in terms of carbs. But remember by lowering carbs, protein and healthy fats may need to be increased to ensure you are still in calorie surplus.


----------



## J89 (Dec 16, 2011)

Great stuff lads, cheers for the replies. Looks like i'm going to have to play around with my carb intake slightly to see how my body responds, part of the reason I wanted carbs at dinner was due to it possibly helping with the early training but I may knock that on the head now.


----------



## J89 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks MissB! With regards to adding whey to the Ready Brek, do you mean in place of the 6.45am shake or take two scoops? Also with the rice, would microwave rice be sufficient? Just seen Uncle Bens Express Wholegrain rice has 38g per 125g (half packet), or is the microwave stuff full of unwanted extras?


----------

